# Trying to keep them in shape



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had whatever crud has been going around, so the dogs have just been exercising in a smaller field, and doing some swimming. Today we hit the big field for a run. 
Cash still found quail, and Lucy backed him. June was still at the pond, determined to catch a nutria under water. 
Picture of Cash and Lucy.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as I've said in a previous post, this time of year is a drag for us, but thankfully all sheep in our area seemed to have lambed now so it's not too critical if we walk into a field where they are, as I know my dogs won't chase them anyway and if the sheep do panic at least they're not going to abort. I do always put them on their leads though as it's a common courtesy. Looking forward to getting away in caravan soon though, we love it and dogs love it too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While this time of year does seem to drag. I always find something I want to work on before next hunting season.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Pecan got through her first heat and with the less than stellar weather, it was time to start her bikejoring for 10-15 min stints. She's still 11 months so I don't want to push her too hard, but she welcomed the running and was happy to be pulling me along as I think I'm in worse shape than she is after this winter.

I was fortunate to find a harness that is made specifically for Vs, GSPs and other pointer breeds where the chest plate is split so it hugs both sides and allows an even pull across her chest and shoulders.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ... June was still at the pond, determined to catch a nutria under water.


Yeah, yeah ... nice pictures of field work, but what I really want to see is a video of June "diving" for nutria. <G> That would be AWESOME!

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob said:


> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> > ... June was still at the pond, determined to catch a nutria under water.
> ...


I'll get one of her big rat hunting


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Big rat? ???


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Big rat? ???


Yup!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is the size of the last one she caught.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my Goodness!  At first I thought that it was a beaver! 

Are they walking from the Amazon to the States? I just hope that June doesn't bring home a Capybera! ???


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Oh my Goodness!  At first I thought that it was a beaver!


Haha me too! I wouldn't even know what that was if one of the dogs brought it home! (Says the girl who didn't know what a woodchuck looked like until college...  )


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dextersmom
Well I didn't realize we had porcupines in Texas for many years.

I don't encourage June to hunt nutria, but don't really discourage it either. I would think they could give a pretty nasty bite by the size of their teeth. She has always caught them in water thats chest deep to her. They must have a strong smell, as she hunts them near vegetation. She will be scenting hard across the top of the water, then puts her head underwater to catch them. I don't think she can catch them swimming in deep water.

cuddlebuglove I looked this up for you.

Fur ranchers imported nutria into California, Washington, Oregon, Michigan, New Mexico, Louisiana, Ohio, and Utah between 1899 and 1940. Many of the nutria from these ranches were freed into the wild when their businesses failed in the late 1940s. State and federal agencies and individuals translocated nutria into Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia, Kentucky, Maryland, Mississippi, Oklahoma, Louisiana, and Texas, with the intention to control undesirable vegetation and enhance trapping opportunities. Nutria were also sold as weed cutters to an ignorant public throughout the Southeast. A hurricane in the late 1940s aided dispersal by scattering nutria over wide areas of coastal southwest Louisiana and southeast Texas.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ...
> .A hurricane in the late 1940s aided dispersal by scattering nutria over wide areas of coastal southwest Louisiana and southeast Texas.


There's another video that I'd like to see: nutria flying through the air on the winds of a hurricane!

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Now that's funny


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

My Word! I hope that June doesn't get bit OR try to eat the critter! Imagine them being dispersed by hurricanes- I'm glad that all I have in California to deal with are earthquakes!


----------

